# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > گفتگو: EA بهتره یا Rational

## abed_se2007

دوستان لطف کنند و اطلاعاتی را که راجع به این دو tools دارند در اینجا بیارند و با همدیگه این دو ابزار را مقایسه کنند .
موفق باشید .

----------


## Elham_gh

جستجو كنيد در چندين پست اين موضوع مطرح شده

----------

